# NGD Taylor content- Lots of pics.



## Mattmc74 (Jun 1, 2009)

Well her she is SS.org. My brand new Taylor! 
Solid Sitka Spruce top
Sapele neck,back,and sides
With the Taylor expression electronics
I am in love with this guitar! I have wanted one for years and now I have one.
Let me all know what you think!




Picasa Web Albums - mbmckellip74 - 2009-05-28

Also pictured is My 7


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome dude! Taylors have the most perfect neck joint....

Make some videos!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 1, 2009)

I wish! I have no way of doing it.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 1, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I wish! I have no way of doing it.







go in the street in front of a police camera and have yourself filmed by it, then send a letter to the gouvernement asking them to send you a copy, then upload it on youtube...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> go in the street in front of a police camera and have yourself filmed by it, then send a letter to the gouvernement asking them to send you a copy, then upload it on youtube...


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jun 1, 2009)

Grats dude. Good score. I miss my Taylor. I scored a Taylor 314CE a few years back for $700 Canadian from a desperate cab driver about to lose his car. I made about $500 profit selling it months later but I regret it to this day. Beautiful


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 1, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> Grats dude. Good score. I miss my Taylor. I scored a Taylor 314CE a few years back for $700 Canadian from a desperate cab driver about to lose his car. I made about $500 profit selling it months later but I regret it to this day. Beautiful



To bad you sold it!

This is my first Taylor, but it will NOT be my last!

+1 Rep to all for the great comments!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## liamh (Jun 1, 2009)

Ooh, nice, fine bit of craftsmanship there


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 2, 2009)

Now I would like to find a Taylor hard shell case for it. It came with a really nice very thick padded gig bag, but I still prefer to have my guitars in hard cases.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 2, 2009)

And if you have not heard one plugged, you need to it's amazing! Taylors eletronics in the guitar are very nice sounding and has a wide range on the controls to get your perfect sound.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 2, 2009)

congratulations, that is a beauty of a guitar youve got there.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats. It is beautiful.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## bloodline (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats man! Taylors are sweet guitars. You sir are a lucky man!


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 4, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Thanks guys!




Dude, you must check the DVD they made one day about the way they build their necks!

They actually have the best guitar neck joint ever, serioussly incredible stuff, I think you can order the DVD if you phone them, its free, I remember receiving 2 of them at one point because a customer told me to check it out... 

I'm only talking about the amazing neck joint here, i dont know if they mention it in this video but its the only one available on youtube...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ I love my Taylor. The neck is perfect!
When I bought the guitar it came with a DVD in it's case that had a lot of clips from the Taylor factory and care tips as well.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 4, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> ^ I love my Taylor. The neck is perfect!
> When I bought the guitar it came with a DVD in it's case that had a lot of clips from the Taylor factory and care tips as well.



Oh thats a nice detail / tough from Taylor Guitars


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 4, 2009)

They are having the Taylor tour right now. They go around to local stores and show off their stuff. They even have the Taylor "petting zoo" they call it - of custom shop guitars and such. And I bought the guitar during the tour dates so I got a gift card to buy some stuff from the Taylor store!


----------



## Harry (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Harry!


----------



## bloodline (Jun 8, 2009)

Did you end up going to mid-michigan music for Taylor days?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 8, 2009)

No I missed it!!!!! I was spending time with the wife and kids.


----------



## bloodline (Jun 9, 2009)

^ Too bad. Well you said you wanted to go really bad but some things are more important.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 9, 2009)

When are you going to sell that cheapo Ibanez acoustic and get a Taylor or that Breedlove you have wanted so bad?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 10, 2009)

This is a really cool clip explaining some grain patterens in maple.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 10, 2009)

Koa


----------



## alecisonfire (Jun 13, 2009)

beautiful guitar. theyre clear as a bell


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 13, 2009)

alecisonfire said:


> beautiful guitar. theyre clear as a bell



Yes they are. After buying this one I see myself only getting Taylor acoustics from now on! I'm stuck on them bad!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 4, 2009)

If you would like to hear it, here is a link to a clip of my acoustic band - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...89819-sober-by-tool-acoustic.html#post1568013


----------



## bloodline (Jul 6, 2009)

Very awesome guitar! You need to sell it to me!
But I know you won't


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 7, 2009)

You are right sir I will not! But I do let you play it from time to time.


----------

